# gggrrrr I'm so mad-lengthy post



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

So I am waiting and watching for Rocky's ears to go up..everyone says give it time and they will. They also recommend talking to the breeder ,so I sent a nice email. sort of an updating you kind but with a question attached. The reply I got was so rude and basicly saying I didn't *obey* his rules! What ! Excuse me, who died and made you the GSD God. I should have known better and just stayed right here to ask my questions. Here are the emails that were sent, if you care to read them. I don't think I was in the wrong.



> Hello, I bought a male puppy from you and have questions concerning his ears not standing yet. His birthdate was Feb. 22 2011. His mom was **** and dad of course was ****. As of 5 mo. old his ears are still going all over the place (except up lol)Any suggestions to help thisngs along? I do give him bully sticks to chew, have added some yogurt to his food and a vitamin supp called Clovite. Thanks for your help! BTW I really love Rocky,he has picked up his training very well!


 


> removed by Admin. One, we are not here for people to air out their grievances with breeders. You also can not post private emails on the board without permission.





> Wow! There is no reason to be rude, I wasn't accusing anyone, just asking a question. There are many many breeders, AKC judges and trainers and they all have different opinions. In fact AAFCO says large breeds shouldn't have more than 26% protein. The dry food I feed is a high quality. Anyway your follow-up people/business skills has a lot to be desired and you can bet when I buy my next GSD ,which should be in about 6 months, it won't be from you! I will also be posting these emails on the German Shepherd chat board I'm a memeber of to warn others about your attitude in helping folks after you have gotten their money.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, you must have caught them on a bad day or something.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did the parents have soft ears?


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

no both parents are registered AKC and have erect ears


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wow, that was kinda rude of them

I do agree tho, time to tape those ears..I'm paranoid about ears, and I do know some wait and wait and wait and the ears go up..Me, knock on wood, but all the dogs I've had, had ears that were up no later than 15 weeks..


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I'm getting paranoid too but with the heat we have been having ,is it really so important to make him uncomfortable:thinking:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you certainly don't 'have' to tape his ears, who knows they still may come up,,it's a personal choice


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Once the pup gets used to the tape - he won't even notice them at all. We had to tape our pups ears and it didn't seem like a big deal. Actually very common thing to do it seems.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> wow, that was kinda rude of them
> 
> I do agree tho, time to tape those ears..I'm paranoid about ears, and I do know some wait and wait and wait and the ears go up..Me, knock on wood, but all the dogs I've had, had ears that were up no later than 15 weeks..


Kaiya's were up big time at 10 weeks - went back down at 11.5 weeks - now the left ear is most of the way up 85% of the time the past week & the right ear only seems to come up when she's concentrating a lot on playing, clicking, etc. She's 13 weeks old...getting a tad bit nervous, but I know it's still considered early!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't sweat the ears --- 5 months is young . 
Carmen


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kennajo said:


> I'm getting paranoid too but with the heat we have been having ,is it really so important to make him uncomfortable:thinking:


No, I certainly wouldn't. I'd just love my dog the way he is. Floppy ears or erect ears.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Heat & Humidity can be a problem at this time with taped ears.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Well I thought since I removed the names it was ok....my bad. I only posted here to get feedback of what I should do now about his ears.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

i would glue or tape now --- unless you do not care , better safe than sorry! good luck


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

does your dog have a good temperament and good health? that's what is important. Ears are just cosmetic. There are many wonderful floppy eared gsds on this board. 

I would not tape ears in this heat. Give him raw bones for a while and see if that helps.


----------

